
The Rise and Fall of CrossFit’s Science Crusader - johnny313
https://www.buzzfeed.com/stephaniemlee/russell-berger-crossfit-science-lgbt
======
analyticascent
Amazing article, I had no idea there was such a huge scientific debate between
(somewhat) competing organizations about the impact of various exercise
methods, and how one side was caught bending data to the detriment of the
other.

Hopefully the recent controversy won't drown out that other story. Fascinating
read for anyone interested in study methods and data reporting errors.

